# Cooper - Available for Adoption!



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

He's a beauty! Love the picture with his paw on the shoulder. I'm sure that he will find his forever home.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

What a cutie! So many dogs in TX.... ?


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Wonderful dog! Looks like he's already "adoption pending", so here's hoping that he's found his new home!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a good looking boy! Hope his adoption pending goes through


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

He is so gorgeous! I'm sure he'll find his forever home soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cooper is adoption pending!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

So Happy to hear about Cooper!! What a beautiful boy!


----------

